# anglerboardfischküchentreffintresseanmeldung



## Seehund (28. Mai 2001)

Schließe mich dem Vorschlag von Chippog voll an.Mit der Anreise muß ich dann mal schauen wie ich es Zeitmäßg mit unserem Kutter schaffe. Muß von Cuxhaven aus ca. 1,5 Tage Anfahrt einkalkulieren. Wir würden uns freuen wenn es klappt.Wird bestimmt eine tolle Sache.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven
------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 28-05-2001 um 13:24.]


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2001)

Aey WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mensch Bernhard, da fällt mir ja überhaupt nix mehr zu der Idee ein!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das wäre ja super, wenn Du mit der "Seehund" tatsächlich auf Fehmarn nächstes Jahr auftauchen würdest.An einem Treffen wäre ich auch interessiert, fragt sich dann, wo man den Fang am besten zubereiten kann... &acute;Ne Restaurantküche läßt und wohl nich ran.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## havkat (29. Mai 2001)

Moin,Moin!
Hört sich echt gut an! Ist zwar noch ´n büschn hin, aber ich melde mich schon mal
(unter Vorbehalt) an.
Schlage kombiniertes Boots (Dorsch) und Küstenfischen (Mefo) vor. Was die Unterkunft
anbelangt könnte ich mich mal umhören. Ein
Freund hat da gute Verbindungen nach Fehmarn.
(Ferienwohnungen bzw. Häuser).





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## chippog (29. Mai 2001)

hallo kochende angler, angelnde köche! meldet bitte hier euer intresse für ein (verlängertes?) angel- und kochwochenende an der deutschen ostseeküste an. vor frühjahr 2002 wird es aber wohl nichts werden. bitte kommt auch mit wünschen/vorschlägen, soweit es für euch möglich ist, und zwar nach folgenden gesichtspunkten:a) zeit
b) ort
c) angelmöglichkeiten/-wünsche
d) speisevorschläge/-wünsche
e) getränkefrage
f) übernachtung
g) sonstiges...mehrere vorschläge sind möglich, gar erwünscht. los geht&acute;s!------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (29. Mai 2001)

chippogs eigener vorschlag, zum beispiel:
a) christihimmelfahrtswochende 2002, ankunft zirka donnerstag zur mittagszeit, abfahrt zirka sonntag vormittag
b) deutsche ostseeküste, fehmarn?
c) freitag mit dem kutter/kleinen booten  (wer weiss genaueres), samstag von der küste aus, oder auch umgekehrt?
d) hauptsache lecker!
e) trockener weisswein und bier
f) ? (wer weiss genaueres)
g) (mehr fällt mir noch nicht ein)...


----------



## Guen (29. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich wäre auch gerne dabei !Müsste dazu aber einen genauen Termin haben !
An der Ostsee wäre nett ,da bin ich ziemlich ohne Erfahrung(1xHeiligenh.),Küstenfischen wäre superstark ,wollte ich schon immer mal !Und das dann gleich mit fachlicher Unterstützung ,genial !
Und dann noch den Fang frisch zubereiten !Super !
Ich wäre dabei !Gruss Guen
PS.Könnte ja evt.beim Seehund in Cuxhafen einsteigen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2001)

Ja Hallo und Hurra!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Zur Unterkunft auf fehmarn könnte ich die pension "Haus Grashof" empfehlen. Ein super haus mit tollen Zimmern. Die Pension ist in Dänschendorf und wir schlafen dort wenn Schurcup ist.
Müßte nur rechtzeitig bestellt werden über Himmelfahrt Wochenende. Möglichst schon bald denn fehmarn ist immer voll an solchen Wochenenden.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## hecht24 (29. Mai 2001)

jo essen is cool











------------------
ole ole ole


----------



## chippog (30. Mai 2001)

ZWISCHENBILANZacht interessenten:
thomas9904
seehund
franky
havkat
guen
meeresangler_schwerin
hecht24
chippogwie gross ist die seehund?
mit anderen worten, sollte die teilnehmerzahl beschränkt sein?
es könnte aber zum beispiel auch die eine hälfte kutterangeln fahren, während die andere an der küste fischt und am nächsten tag umgekehrt.wenn sofort gebucht werden müsste, könnte ja eine person vorabbuchen.
kurz darauf müssten dann alle interessenten mit adresse und telefonnummer rüberkommen, und für die buchung selber verantwortlich sein, bezahlen, abbuchen, was weiss ich, was dann so anliegt.küche sollte durchaus vorhanden, aber eben nicht von gehobenem standard sein.
"einfach kochen ist auch lecker!"an sonsten scheint das konzept, einen tag kutterangeln und einen tag an der küste ja anzukommen und ab nachmittags dann ab in die küche...eins, zwei, drei, 4 bleiben am ball...------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Seehund (30. Mai 2001)

Hallo chippog,es scheint sich ja für dieses geplante Treffen eine Interessengruppe zu bilden.
Ich finde es toll. 
Auch das kombinierte Angeln, Kutterangen/Brandungsangeln ist eine klasse Idee. Ich halte es allerdings nicht für gut die Gruppe zu teilen, die eine Hälfte zum Brandungsangel, die andere Hälfte fährt mit dem Kutter raus. Die Idee ist ein Gruppentreffen und bei einer relativ kleinen Zahl von Teilnehmern laßt die Gruppe zusammen.
Auch wenn ich mit unserem Kutter anreise, sollte das Kutterangeln auf einem am Treffpunkt ortsansässigen Kutter durchgeführt werden. Unser Platzangebot reicht hierfür warscheinlich nicht aus. Die Technischen Daten des Kutters entnehmt bitte unserer Hompage:  http://www.ms-seehund.de 
Übrigens fahren wir auch mal gerne auf einem anderen Kutter mit.@guen,
sollte dieses Treffen dann letzlich zustande kommen kannst Du gerne von Cuxhaven aus mitfahren. Andere Teilnehmer natürlich auch. Sprecht mich dann zur gegebener Zeit darauf an.Das mit der geeigneten Kochgelegenheit wird nicht so ganz einfach werden kann ich mir vorstellen und bedarf noch einiges an Planung vor Ort. Wer übernimmt das?Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus CuxhavenBernd

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Guen (30. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen !
Die Ideen sind super !Ostsee ,kombiniertes Angeln und dann gemeinsam zubereiten und Speisen !So soll es sein !Nur der Termin im Mai wäre für mich hinderlich ,da ich in diesem Zeitraum in Norge sein werde !Der April wäre besser ,obwohl die Feiertage sich natürlich anbieten !Aber hier werden wir eh nicht alle unter einem Hut zu bekommen sein !Also , achtet nicht auf Einzelschicksale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Mai 2001)

Hallo!
In der Pension die ich ansprach hat jedes Zimmer oder eigentlich Wohnung eine kleine Küche.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Seehund (30. Mai 2001)

Hallo Guen, du weißt nicht was dir da entgeht, ich denke von dieser kullinarischen Zusammenkunft werden auf der nördlichen Erdhalbkugel noch Generationen sprechen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Überleg es Dir noch mal.Gruß Bernd[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 30-05-2001 um 18:47.]


----------



## Hummer (30. Mai 2001)

Hallo chippog,bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und melde mich hiermit zum anglerboardfischküchentreffen an!
Es klingt großartig!ps: Dänschendorf ist super!Petri!Hummer
 [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hummer am 30-05-2001 um 22:07.]


----------



## havkat (31. Mai 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Halte einen früheren Termin als Himmelfahrt
für besser.
Zwei Gründe: Erstens ´ne bessere Zeit für
Meerforelle und zweitens ist Fehmarn über
Himmelfahrt voll mit Anglern, was das Fischen
an den Mefo-Hotspots und auch das Brandungs-
angeln, mit mehreren Leuten, nicht immer
möglich macht.





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Seehund (31. Mai 2001)

@ alle Teilnehmer,es muß ja auch nicht unbedingt Femarn sein, Wenn diese Insel an solchen Tagen total überfüllt ist kann es ja auch ein anderer Ort an irgend einer Küstenregion sein. Nur möglichst nicht noch weiter östlich, da sonst die Anreise/Rückreise mit dem Kutter für die paar Tage nicht lohnt.Aber schau´n wir mal welche Vorschläge sonst noch gepostet werden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Bernd

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Guen (31. Mai 2001)

Es lebe Havkat !!


----------



## Seehund (31. Mai 2001)

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-?


----------



## Guen (31. Mai 2001)

Schaue Dir den letzten Beitrag von Havkat bezüglich des Termins an !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Mai 2001)

Das ist noch so lange hin da ist mir der Termin eigentlich auch egal. 
Es ist ja nur so das Chippog den Termin vorgeschlagen hat und er kommt schließlich extra aus Schweden rüber. Wäre ja nun nicht schön wenn wir sagen "Danke Chip die Idee war gut aber wir machen das ein andermal".
Also lasst uns noch in Ruhe den Termin verhandeln und warten bis unser Küchenbulle mal wieder online war.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Guen (31. Mai 2001)

Hi Meeresangler !
Da hast Du natürlich recht !Gruss Guen


----------



## Hummer (31. Mai 2001)

Ich wäre auch für einen Termin im April, da sich die Angler zu Himmelfahrt auf Fehmarn wahrscheinlich stapeln werden und ich meinen Familienurlaub im Mai verlegen müßte. 
Aber chippog müßte auf jeden Fall dabei sein, sehe ich auch so!@seehund
hättest Du einen für Dich und Deinen Kutter passenderen Treffpunkt?Petri!Hummer


----------



## havkat (1. Juni 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Wie wär´s mit der dänischen Südsee? Ein
grosses Ferienhaus mit geräumiger Küche und
der Chippog hat´s auch nicht so weit.
@Seehund
Machbar mit Deinem Kutter?





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Seehund (1. Juni 2001)

Also, das einzige Kriterium für eine Anreise mit dem Kutter ist, daß ausreichend Wasser unter dem Kiel vorhanden ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dänische Südsee, Langeland usw. würde zur Not auch noch passen. Die tatsächliche Machbarkeit hängt letztendlich ja auch vom Wetter am Tag der Anreise ab und dieses kann man sowieso nicht einplanen. Von daher ist es als egal mit dem wann und wo.Generell muß man allerdings bei relativ früh gelegten Terminen,(April) noch mit Frühjahrsstürmen rechnen. Aber wie gesagt, das kann einem auch im Hochsommer passieren oder wie z. B. jetzt an diesem Wochenende.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Helgoland NW 6 - 7 See 2 mtr.
Crewverhalten: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Schaut einfach mal was sich anbietet. 
Je rechtzeitiger der Termin feststeht um so besser können wir planen. Persönlich halte ich den Mai für besser geeignet als April
------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 01-06-2001 um 07:00.]


----------



## buggs (3. Juni 2001)

Hai chippog
wenn der Termin in meine Urlaubsplanung passt bin ich da bei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bin 2002 von mitte Mai bis Anfang Juni an der Küste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---


----------



## chippog (7. Juni 2001)

tja, mein vorschlag bleibt ehr himmelfahrt, da meine mir angetraute eine besessene orientierungsläuferin ist, was sich als gegengewicht zu meinem angeln recht gut macht, was aber den april für mich unbuchbar macht, da zwei kinder und orientierungslaufhochsaison noch nicht so gut zusammenpassen. auch wettermässig ist mai ja wahrscheinlicher. dänische südsee fände ich auch in ordnung, auch wenn ich die dänen bei weitem nicht so gut verstehe, wie die norweger. wenn das wetter gut währe könnten von mir aus ja auch zwei kuttertage laufen, um dem gedränge an land zu entgehen. momentanes motto scheint mir eher noch: mehr vorschläge, bessere wahlmöglichkeiten. gut wäre vielleicht, zwei drei vorschläge für zeit und ort zu machen, damit sich so viele wie möglich für so viele alternativen wie möglich entscheiden können. leute, die aktiv an der planung beteiligt sein wollen, können, müssten dann gemeinsam mit hilfe der mehrheit die entgültige entscheidung treffen, was wie wo läuft. so sehe ich dass. sollte es für mich nicht klappen, wäre ich zwar traurig, aber trotz idee will ich keinen alleinanspruch erhelben. na noch sind wir ja in der ideensammelphase. ausserdem bin ich gespannt, ob, wie und wann thomas, der koch sich wieder äussert. 4 werden sehen! in der zwischenzeit wünsche ich wie immer:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Ich sags noch einmal der Termin ist mir eigentlich egal. Aber wir sollten nicht zu lange diskutieren und überlegen sonst gibs nichts freies mehr zum pennen.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Kalle25 (8. Juni 2001)

Moin,ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, Termin ist mir egal. Zum einen geht´s zum Angeln und zum anderen ums Essen (irgendwie muß ich ja mein Übergewicht auf einem konstanten Level halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich muß Jörg recht geben, wir sollten uns schnell entscheiden.

------------------
Viele GrüßeAuf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Seehund (8. Juni 2001)

@chippog,dann mach mal Nägel mit Köppen oder wie das bei kochenden Anglern heißt:
Butter bei die Fische

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Robert (8. Juni 2001)

Hallo Leute,Klasse Idee, hier mein Vorschlag - 
Ich bin mit Bernd (Dorschkiller) gemeinsam mit einer größeren Truppe (ca. 15 Leute) von 20.4. bis 4.5.2002 auf Langeland. Wir haben von hausundboot wie dieses Jahr schon das ehemalige Hotel Bakenkop Kro gemietet. Das Haus hat seine eigene Privatkneipe dabei. Wenn nicht übermäßig viele Leute zusammenkommen (so dass unsere Hütte nicht aus den Nähten platzt) könnten wir doch da was zusammenlegen - Was meint Ihr?Tschau,RobertP.S. Bernd kann übrigens auch sehr gut kochen - lecker Dorsch und seine Fischsuppe erst.


----------



## hecht24 (8. Juni 2001)

Wir haben von hausundboot wie dieses Jahr schon das ehemalige Hotel Bakenkop Kro gemietet. Das Haus hat seine eigene Privatkneipe dabei. Wenn nicht übermäßig viele Leute zusammenkommen (so dass unsere Hütte nicht aus den Nähten platzt) könnten wir doch da was zusammenlegen - Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Robert (8. Juni 2001)

Mein ich doch auch,Allerdings hab ich jetzt noch gelesen, dass Chippog im April nicht kann. Mal sehn, vielleicht ist ja sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an einem dieser beiden Wochenenden nicht ausgebucht.Robert


----------



## Angelheini (12. Juni 2001)

Mensch Leute,da hätte ich ja wohl fast was verpasst.
Ich melde uns auch schon mal vorbehaltlich des Termins und des Datums an.
Eigentlich gehört der Thread ja ins Termin-Forum, da ich in diesem hier eher selten unterwegs bin, obwohl ich sehr gern koche.
Aber ein Brandungsangel-/Kutterfahrt-/Kochwochenende wäre schon klasse.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Seehund (12. Juni 2001)

Guten Morgen Angelheini,schön das du auch mitmachen möchtest. Wir sind noch auf der suche nach 
Termin
Ort
Kochgelegenheit
Unterkunft
usw.
Also verpaßt hast du noch nichts, vielleicht aber zu vorgenannten Punkten einen Vorschlag oder Idee?Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## chippog (13. Juni 2001)

auch wenn es echt prima klingt mit langeland, tut mir leid, april geht echt nicht. was spricht denn dagegen, dass sich interessierte dazu anmelden. plötzlich gäbe es zwei treffs?!
von mir aus sage ich himmelfahrt, wenn nicht jemand noch extrem abrät. nur weiss ich nichts über die zu buchenden übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. ihr, die ihr euch auskennt, könntet mir mit infos und oder sonstwie unter die arme greifen. preise wären natürlich ganz nett, um allen interessierten eine bessere grundlage zu geben, sich zu entscheiden. hoffentlich habe ich in den nächsten wochen auch etwas mehr zeit, hier am ball zu bleiben, damit das ganze reibungsloser ablaufen kann. 

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Kalle25 (13. Juni 2001)

2 verschiedene Treffen fände ich nicht so gut. Und der Iddengeber sollte schon dabei sein.Eine Möglichkeit wäre Orth. Da liegt die Antares. Bin vor Jahren da mal mitgefahren. War ganz OK. Familie John hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Die haben haben irgendwelche Verbindungen w/Übernachtungen. Vielleicht könnte man da etwas machen.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Angelheini (13. Juni 2001)

Hallo Leute,habe nochmal mit meiner Liebsten gesprochen, uns wäre Himmelfahrt 2002 auf Fehmarn sehr recht, da wären wir dann sicher dabei.
@kalle25:
Wir waren dieses Jahr schon 2x mit der Antares auf See und wie immer sehr zufrieden, nur wird man sich für solche Sachen wohl rechtzeitig anmelden müssen. Soweit ich weiß gilt das Angebot der günstigen Übernachtung im Zusammenhang mit den Ausfahrten auch nur unter der Woche.
Ich persönlich fände die Idee mit der Seehund aber besser, auch von Fehmarn aus.
Außerdem würde ich diesen thread ins Terminforum verschieben, da ist er wirklich besser aufgehoben.Viele Grüße Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juni 2001)

Ich bin auch für Himmelfahrt. Schon deswegen weil Chippog den Termin vorgeschlagen hatte und die Sache damit ins Rollen gebracht hat. Aber ich sags wieder, wir sollten langsam in die Puschen kommen. Das gilt für Bootscharter und für Unterkunft.
Irgend wie sollten wir langsam mal abstimmen. Im Terminforum ein Tehma erstellen zur Abstimmung und los gehts. Wäre mein Vorschlag. Und dieses Thema auch da mit hin wie Heini schon vorgeschlagen hat.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Guen (14. Juni 2001)

Hallo Leute !
Ich melde mich ab !Bin vom 10.05-24.05.02 in Norge/Hitra !Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2001)

Na denn hau rein Chip! Wir warten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2001)

Joo - mir juckt auch schon wieder der Salzwasserkorbelfinger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## chippog (15. Juni 2001)

nägel mit köpfen! leider bin ich gerade am malochen. sobald ich zeit habe, werde ich alle beiträge noch mal lesen, "auswaschen", zusammenfassen und ein terminthema daraus machen. ich hoffe, dass es möglich ist preliminär zu buchen um dann recht bald, will meinen in zirka zwei wochen alles klar zu machen. genaueres in bälde

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

